# Ripsaw catfish



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

I absolutely LOVE Ripsaw Catfish, I bought one not too long ago and was feeling bold one day about 2 months ago and stuck him in the P tank. Not so much as a nipped fin. My guessing on the reason is the fact that I watched one of the Ps try to take a bite out of it. Big mistake, cut his mouth pretty good. Here's a picture or two of mine.


























These catfish are also known as Turashuki Catfish, Talking Catfish, and The Mother Of Snails Catfish. GREAT snail control BTW.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

is the scientific name megladoras irwini?


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Pseudodoras Niger


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

aren't those the armor cats???

i thought the talking catfish was the raphael catfish or striped as there known?


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Yeah, I've heard of Channel Cats being called talking too. Never heard armor cats, but I wouldn't be suprised one bit if it is called that too. I made the mistake of touching it's side while rearranging my Ps territory one day and got sliced pretty bad. Even took a picture, check it:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

well if its an armor cat ..those thing get huge..talking about 3 feet and bigger...and yikes sharp spikes...


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Yep, that's the one then. This one's still just a juvenile, about 6 inches.


----------

